# IPad issues



## 123jojo (Mar 18, 2015)

My Ipad turns it self off from time to time oh and can't update it anymore either ?
It's IPad 2 only 16 MG
Any advice please.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have you carried out a complete reset 
holding the on/off switch at the top and the home button together , until the apple logo appears

Have you updated the ipad at all - what IOS is it running

Settings>about 
should tell you the version


----------



## 123jojo (Mar 18, 2015)

Thank you so much for your advice and yes I have done a complete reset many times ,but I can't update it anymore as its saying there is not enough memory.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

are you trying to update to ios 8


----------



## vembutech (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,

Is there any case or cover near the sleep button? Maybe it's slightly touching the button.

If that's not it, you can try a reset or restore.

To reset, go to Settings, General, Reset, Reset. No data will be lost, but your icons may be rearranged. Also, some settings will need recreated.

To restore, do this in itunes on your computer with the ipad connected. It will totally replace the OS with a new copy.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

You have to remove applications and/or data to make room for the update. Then you can reinstall your apps.


----------

